# ~Porcelain's Art Shop!~



## Porcelain (Nov 15, 2010)

_Welcome to Porcelain's set shop._

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - ​


✖ Turn off your signature; I don't care how nice you are, if that signature isn't off I will deny it.
✖ Please wait at least 2 - 3 days for your request to be completed, we may not be busy with school, but we do have a life.
✖ Please give us high quality stock to work with, it'd be highly appreciated.
✖ No spamming, and I do mean NO SPAMMING, if I catch you spamming this shop, I'll make sure to shop-ban you.
✖ If you don't like the set, go to a different shop. We spend time into making a set, if you don't like it, tough nubs.
✖ If the set/avatar/signature/banner/whatever is not claimed in 2 - 4 days, I will put it in the Giveaways. ​

Thank you and happy requesting.​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 15, 2010)

What I do:

Transperencies
Avatars

Hiring~ PM me your work, please.​


----------



## Aiku (Nov 15, 2010)

First requester! 

Request: Set

Stock: 

Avatar: 150x150 and 125x125 of both of their faces.

Border: Dotted

Congratulations on the new shop.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 15, 2010)

I can try, will be done in one to two days! pek


----------



## Aiku (Nov 15, 2010)

Alright. Have fun with it!


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 15, 2010)

Mind if I work here part time?

Haven't done gfx in a while, though this being a new&fresh shop - thought I'd help you out

Here's some examples of my older work:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ava:
 ;  ;

Transparency:




Sigs:


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 15, 2010)

Aiku, I'm like almost done with the avas :33

Yeeeah, milkshake, you may work heeeere  you seem better then me :3


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 15, 2010)

Ehehe, I'm a bit rusty but I hope I'll do >< thanks ~


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 15, 2010)

Next request shall be yours~


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 15, 2010)

Halfway done w/ trans, Aikuuu


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

yo can  i work here....

my shop is closing and i usually never get requests at other places..

what me to post my examples?

examples r here


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

and these 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 16, 2010)

@Kagura, sure 

Aiku, I'm almost done.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 16, 2010)

Am I able to work here?  

PS is down right now , but it'll be up again soon. 


*Spoiler*: _Examples -- Resized cause of TinyPic. :I_ 










Hehe, I just realized I use the same examples for every shopp ..


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome Milkshake, Kagura, and BrightlyDim.

*NO MORE WORKERS PLZ :3*


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 16, 2010)

Also--Aiku, I'm sorry, but I have a test tomorrow, and I need to study :| Will post request tomorrow asap ~

Thx for being patient :}


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2010)

REQUEST I WANT TO MAKE REGUALR SETS AGAIN (no coloring please )


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 17, 2010)

Aiku, for some odd reason, my trans won't show up. It just comes up as white again. I keep trying and trying to make it transparant, and yet--it won't work. Sorry, Milkshake, will you take this request?

*Announcement: I will now only be making AVATARS. Sorry for the inconvenience.*


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2010)

i'll do it 

he wants a trans sig right


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll do it


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 17, 2010)

Trans sig, trans ava, dotted borders.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2010)

can do and abit of more


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 17, 2010)

if it's trans, just leave it to Kagu. I'm better at sets.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 17, 2010)

Got it, you know what to do, Kaguuu


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2010)

aiku  





this was hard to trans tbh


----------



## Aiku (Nov 18, 2010)

It's okay, Kagura. It still looks amazing.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

really i think i could of done better


----------



## Aiku (Nov 18, 2010)

To be honest, I wanted a regular set. But it still looks good.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

YOU WANTED A REGULAR SET 

i'll redo it when i get i to my dorm

thank the lord i saved this render


----------



## Aiku (Nov 18, 2010)

I wrote "Set" not "Trans Set" 

Thanks a lot, Kagura. pek


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 18, 2010)

Forgive me, Aikuuu. I read it wrong.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

Buuuump


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 19, 2010)

Twin can I be hired I'll send you my examples I got like only alittle in big sizes


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

Okiedokie, now I'm through hiring :33

Request ppl!


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah we need requests twins awesome pek


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

So don't be a douche, come on and request pek


----------



## Yoona (Nov 19, 2010)

Is in creepy mode tonight.

Requesting  avy
150 x 150 
Focused on the doll's face
Effects : Anything will work
1.)


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 19, 2010)

^ Got this.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 19, 2010)

Honestly, this DID creep me out while I was fixing it up~  I didn't add too many effects, as I was afraid it'd ruin the image. If you want me to add some more, just say so & I'm on it~


*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 








​


----------



## Yoona (Nov 19, 2010)

Nah it's perfect 
Thank you


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 20, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock (link): 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: "Autumn Memories" and "Happy Thanksgiving"
Effects: Autumn/Thanksgiving themed

Thanks!


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll take this


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 20, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_



Damn, I love it, Milkshake but I have to spread before I can rep you again.

*EDIT:* Repped.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm glad you like


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

Come again ! :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 21, 2010)

Bumpage . Someone request already, sheesh.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

I got someone to, but it's mine !


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2010)

For my purple crayon 
Type: Set
Size: Senior
stock: 
Borders, effects, and text: Whatever looks good


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll try my hardest


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Laymond Ra_ 







BrightlyDim helped a little bit with the sig, saving it as a png image for me.




_Housekeeping_
None​


----------



## Queen Vag (Nov 22, 2010)

hello
I would like a senior sig-sized picture of this:


and a senior 150x150 avy of this:

with its background transparent and a dotted borderline

ty!:33


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll try, but I can't do dotted borders ;w;


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 22, 2010)

Twin if you cant do dotted borders just ask me ^^


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 22, 2010)

Okidoki, twin, you take the request ! :33


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 22, 2010)

K was it the ava or the sig cause I only can do trans if the rest is solid white so pretty much I'll just be doing borders


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 22, 2010)

It was the ava


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 22, 2010)

Okay can you do the trans and I do the dotted borders?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 22, 2010)

Got it


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 22, 2010)

K now we got things going now


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 22, 2010)

Request done (sorry I'm double posting) 

*Val:* 

it made me laugh too much Twin and I almost ruined it


----------



## Aiku (Nov 22, 2010)

It's okay, Porcelain. You didn't have to rep me. Oh, you. 

Is my request done yet?


----------



## Queen Vag (Nov 22, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> Request done (sorry I'm double posting)
> 
> *Val:*
> 
> it made me laugh too much Twin and I almost ruined it



that is terrific! thank you. i'll be taking it.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 22, 2010)

Your welcome come again 

I don't know if your requests done I gotta ask my twin


----------



## Queen Vag (Nov 22, 2010)

ok take your time


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 23, 2010)

Okidoki, Val, I finished the sig, here it is. If you don't like it, I can redo it, ofc.



I also realized i made a mistake trans'ing tha ava, i fixed that also;



@Aiku, you're going to have to ask Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

Aiku said:


> It's okay, Porcelain. You didn't have to rep me. Oh, you.
> 
> Is my request done yet?



im doing it give me time


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll try to be on for thanksgiving to take any requests that are posted since twin will be gone for a day if not someone take the request please


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm back guys, sorry that I said I wasn't gonna be on.  I decided not to go.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2010)

Can someone work in more than one shop at a time?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 25, 2010)

Are you asking to work here?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2010)

To answer that I'll need an answer for my question first


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 25, 2010)

It's allowed, I think :3 I work here and at Tousen's Trans Shop. Siggu off pwease


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 25, 2010)

yes you can work in more shops


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2010)

I always forget about the sig thing. Anyway sure, can I work here? 
If you want some examples I can gather a few of them


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 25, 2010)

It's okidoki, CN.  Sure thing, I still need to put Milkshake's, Kagura's, and SL's examples on the first page though.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 25, 2010)

I got more examples im using my DS and not the comp. i'll send it tom.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 25, 2010)

I still need to improve my skills a lot before I can open my own shop 

I'm not confident enough


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey, you're way better than me 

And come on, people! requuuuest... ><


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 26, 2010)

Chuck your good I seen you work

I'm still trying to get better man I wish I had PS


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

'Kay, guys, we need to get this place up 'n rolling. CN, mind linking the shop in your sig?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 28, 2010)

ayaye captain :33


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes I did that


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 30, 2010)

I already linked it pek


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

Now... we wait.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 30, 2010)

please request someone


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to do something ><


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 30, 2010)

how about banner?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

yeaaaah


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 30, 2010)

their you go you got something to do while were waiting for customers


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

Okidoki... now no more spam.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 30, 2010)

gonna do one more spam and say the banner is pure awesomeness


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 30, 2010)

Make me proud, Heathurrr 
Do what you like, I'm sure it'll be lovely. Avatar around the nun-man plzu.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't see your stock, ma'am.


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 1, 2010)

Huh, I can see it fine, I'll re-host it


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 1, 2010)

?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 1, 2010)

That is much better, thanks. Will be done by tomorrow, I have to go study. 

I suppose the run-man is the star guy? 

And SIG OFF


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 1, 2010)

Lovely!~

run-man is the nun-man is the guy with the gun in the habit. 

Oshit my bad I alwayyyys forget :WOW
Dammit I even forgot in this post


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 3, 2010)

*~Quincy James~*

 ; 

​


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 3, 2010)

How beauteous! 
Thank you muchly chica


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 4, 2010)

Just to let you know that I changed my name


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 4, 2010)

Got it.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not make transparencies I am afraid 

I don't have that skill and confidence yet


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 6, 2010)

i'll let Chuck Norris do this, seeing as how i don't have GIMP.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 7, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> i'll let Chuck Norris do this, seeing as how i don't have GIMP.



I don't have GIMP either. I use Photoshop 7.0 but I'll try to do the request.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 7, 2010)

Got a request!!

Can you make a Transparency set with this??



Senior size plox...


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 7, 2010)

Zabuza said:


> I don't have GIMP either. I use Photoshop 7.0 but I'll try to do the request.



I didn't mean it like that. I said since I have don't have GIMP anymore, I'll let you take the request.



Deathgun said:


> Got a request!!
> 
> Can you make a Transparency set with this??
> 
> ...



I would do this, but I want to test all my workers. I'll let BrightlyDim take this .


----------



## Stella Loussier (Dec 8, 2010)

Twin I wont be on as much cause of a problem at home

I would take Halca's request since I got Gimp but I dont have time so I'll let Chuck do it and I'll use tinypic soon with Gimp


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 9, 2010)

Got it, twin, Deathgun I'll alert BrightlyDim of your request :sweat


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 9, 2010)

I would take Death's request but it's pretty hard to do, seeing as some of the picture is blocked by text [her hair] etc.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 9, 2010)

Deathgun, do you mind if I don't trans it and just crop it to where the text is gone and do effects then?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 10, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Deathgun, do you mind if I don't trans it and just crop it to where the text is gone and do effects then?



Sounds good.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm slow and lazy, so please be patient.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 10, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> I'm slow and lazy, so please be patient.



If i learned something it's that you must never rush art.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Deathgun_ 







It's crappy I know, I don't do effects that well 




Rep&Cred


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 11, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> *Spoiler*: _Deathgun_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm glad you like  Come again...


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 11, 2010)

Request: Set

Stock: 

Avatar: Dashed; Inuyasha's face . Other than that pretty much surprise me. *No effect really needed..o.0 idk...

Border: Transparency ; or dashed . Whatever you think looks better

I hope im not asking for too much, hopefully my request it right 
This is my first time asking for stuff like this.. >.<


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2010)

^ Got this. :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2010)

I didn't add effects, but just tweaked the coloring a tiny bit. However if you change your mind & want some, just tell me. ^^

Rep&Cred 


*Spoiler*: _JellyButter_


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 11, 2010)

pek
I love it !
Thank you D


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2010)

Great to hear. :33 
Come again~


----------



## Aiku (Dec 12, 2010)

Heathy-chan. Are you still accepting workers?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 13, 2010)

Depends on how much you love me. : )


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 13, 2010)

We need some more requests~


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys, request, okay ?


----------



## Juice (Dec 13, 2010)

Requesting a avatar

Type: Transparency
Size: 150x150
Border: Simple black border



Avatar of Boa (The girl)

Thanks.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 13, 2010)

^ Got this. Will make tmrw though since I'm leaving right now.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 13, 2010)

You already know how much I love you.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry for the long wait. Was busy with something.
Rep&Cred ​


----------



## Juice (Dec 14, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Sorry for the long wait. Was busy with something.
> Rep&Cred ​



No problem. Thanks.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 14, 2010)

Aiku said:


> You already know how much I love you.



Gimme dem examples and I'll think about it. : )


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 15, 2010)

Hallo thar 

Request: 2 avas --> 1 junior + 1 senior. NO SIG PLEASE!
Stock: 
Border + Effects: Up to you *smiles*
Text: Awibble
Worker: Don't mind! 

Thank you to whoever does it


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2010)

Will do this.


----------



## Laix (Dec 15, 2010)

How did I not notice this shop! 

I would love to work here ... I'll def. requesting my next set here.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2010)

Could someone take Rozzalina's request, actually? PS is acting up on me.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 15, 2010)

@Laix, good boy. ~

And don't I have OTHER workers? =/


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 15, 2010)

finals r almost done will be working soon...


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 15, 2010)

He/she can't wait forever


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 15, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> He/she can't wait forever



Oh yes I can  I'll wait as long as need be *smiles*

Oh, and it's she btw XD


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll do it :33


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Milky ~ !


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 17, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Avatar: 150x150 focus on Blondy 
Border: Jagged


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi there .

*Request: * Set
*Size:* Junior
*Border:* Something nice
*Stock:*


Thanks pek


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 17, 2010)

^taking these 2


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 17, 2010)

Ooooh, wait, I haven't done a set in a loooong while for someone else. Since I can't do jagged borders that well, can I do Saku's? lol


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, Kagu, since I was bored, I already did it. At least this is one less request you have to worry about. Sorry if you already started on it.


*Spoiler*: _Saku1986_ 



I just did a little color saturation and drew a heart : )







Housekeeping
Rozz - Kagura
Kenpachi Zaraki - Kagura​


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry my University term ended today I'll have more time to focus on requests from now on.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 17, 2010)

Can someone else do Rozzalina's? I'm not good at IRL pics ;X


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 17, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Hallo thar
> 
> Request: 2 avas --> 1 junior + 1 senior. NO SIG PLEASE!
> Stock:
> ...



*
Junior:

Senior:
*

Tell me if you like those.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 17, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Well, Kagu, since I was bored, I already did it. At least this is one less request you have to worry about. Sorry if you already started on it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Saku1986_
> ...




i like sailor moon  

i already had a good plan for that one xD


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yo wassup crew

Request for 2 sigs please
Stock1:  - Please get Sonic and Knux in the sig
Stock 2:  
Borders/Effects: Something cool


Doesnt matter who does it,

THANKS A TON! Happy holidays!


----------



## Aiku (Dec 17, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Yo wassup crew
> 
> Request for 2 sigs please
> Stock1:  - Please get Sonic and Knux in the sig
> ...



I'll do this. 

Did you add me to the worker's list yet, Heathy-chan?


----------



## rozzalina (Dec 18, 2010)

Zabuza said:


> *
> Junior:
> 
> Senior:
> ...



Aha I love 'em XD Thanks sweetie


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 18, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saku1986_
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a little color saturation and drew a heart : )



That's amazing pek. I like it a lot. Thanks  *reps and cred*


*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 



You'll make my next Sailormoon set


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 18, 2010)

Aiku said:


> I'll do this.
> 
> Did you add me to the worker's list yet, Heathy-chan?



I'll do it right now. 

@Kagu; Im sorry, I was bored 

@Saku; Glad you like pek


----------



## Stella Loussier (Dec 18, 2010)

twin I'm officially ungrounded and back in nf

I'm gotta get photoshop and tinypic soon right now I'll work on tinypic


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2010)

Kay twin when I'm not lazy I'll re-add you to the worker's list. :33


----------



## Stella Loussier (Dec 19, 2010)

okay, I'm spamming again sorry tinypic is acting gay and I cant join what the hell


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2010)

You don't have to join to edit photos :3


----------



## Stella Loussier (Dec 19, 2010)

oh really?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea, when you upload it, you go to where the image is and where all the options are to link or whatever then you press "Edit Photo".


----------



## Stella Loussier (Dec 19, 2010)

OHHHHHHH okay now I got photobucket and tinypic and soon to be PS thanks twin


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2010)

Ya welcome, twin.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 19, 2010)

*@typhoon72:

Spoiler:  









Rep and credit.*


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 19, 2010)

Reps given, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 19, 2010)

zaraki


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Dec 20, 2010)

Danke


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2010)

What's with the face?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 23, 2010)

*ANNOUNCEMENT:

Due to something I shouldn't mention, the shop was closed for rather personal reasons for a couple days. But fear not, members! We're back and sexier than ever! *


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome, then I shall order from you. 

Request: Avatar

Stock: 

Avatar Size: Forum regulation

Border: N/A

Special Instructions: Default background can be done away with, I'm more concerned with the actual image of Deadpool. If we can crop him out, then I'm not too picky about what you do from there. 

Thank you.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 24, 2010)

First of all I suck at trans however Porcelain asked me to do this, and I really don't know if you will like any of the stuff I made.
I hope you though.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh, that is awesome. Can I keep them all?


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 24, 2010)

Vice said:


> Oh, that is awesome. Can I keep them all?



Yeah they were all made for you.
I can resize them to 120 x 120 if you want as well.


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 24, 2010)

Zabuza said:


> Yeah they were all made for you.
> I can resize them to 120 x 120 if you want as well.



They're perfect.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 26, 2010)

Remember to rep and credit, please come again


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 26, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Avatar: If you can make the pic smaller & get both faces...otherwise Inuyasha's.
Border: Surprise me.
*For the pic as a sig , if you think its fine how it is then thats fine...

Please & Thank you muchh (:


----------



## Aiku (Dec 26, 2010)

JellyButter said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Avatar: If you can make the pic smaller & get both faces...otherwise Inuyasha's.
> Border: Surprise me.
> ...



I'll do this.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 26, 2010)

*@JellyButter:

Spoiler:  









Rep and credit. *


----------



## Tamoto (Dec 27, 2010)

May I request as well? If so, I would like to order an avatar and a signature, please.

For the signature, I would like to use this picture:





Since the first picture was so small I added the same picture bigger but with worse quality |D

Avatar: If you could make an avatar out of the Neji part, I would be glad =)

Sizes:
Avatar: 150x170 

Signature: 600x160

Thank you a lot! :3


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

Tamoto said:


> May I request as well? If so, I would like to order an avatar and a signature, please.
> 
> For the signature, I would like to use this picture:
> 
> ...



ill see what i can do :33


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

Request: Sig

Stock: 

Size: Board Regulation (junior)

Feel free to crop, edit and design it however you wish, just make sure I can use it on the boards.

Thank you.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Dec 27, 2010)

Vice said:


> Request: Sig
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


taking I'll see what I can do 

also you wont mind me doing basic trans only right


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> also you wont mind me doing basic trans only right



I'm afraid I don't know what that is.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Dec 27, 2010)

its transparency hun we usually do it if the background is plain white  
it blends in usually it looks plain white but this is what I'm talking about 
you dont mind me doing just this if you dont like it its alright


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

Stella Loussier said:


> its transparency hun we usually do it if the background is plain white
> it blends in usually it looks plain white but this is what I'm talking about
> you dont mind me doing just this if you dont like it its alright



Well, considering I just used Paint to paste two separate images together, it looked kind of lame. That's not me being critical of your work, because the transparency looks awesome, it's just the source material kind of sucked because I don't know what I'm doing, haha.

If you don't want to do anything more than the transparency, that's cool.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Dec 27, 2010)

no wonder the qualitys were different, thats alright since its plain white and theirs nothing else but do a trans 

I'll just give you a trans I'm sorry I couldnt do more I'm still practicing


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 27, 2010)

It's cool. Sorry the stock was so lousy.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Dec 27, 2010)

No its fine  but thank you, I like it better when its plain white its easier to do trans that way

dont forget to rep and cred and come back again


----------



## Tamoto (Dec 28, 2010)

Kagura said:


> ill see what i can do :33



Alright, thanks :3


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

*Housekeeping*

Tamoto - Kagura​


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 10, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> *Housekeeping*
> 
> Tamoto - Kagura​



Don't go slackin' on me, babe.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 10, 2011)

alright im doing im doing


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 10, 2011)

umm tomoto the stock is really low quality i tried EVERYTHING 

can ya give me a better quality of the pic or different stock


----------



## Tamoto (Jan 16, 2011)

So sorry to have caused you trouble, Kagura! I knew that the picture was horrible, so it doesn't matter it didn't work. I tried my best to find a better one but just couldn't find anything!

Would you mind me doing a different set instead?

Stock: 

Avatar: 150x170

Signature: 600x160

I hope this time the picture is good enough =)


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 16, 2011)

Tamoto said:


> So sorry to have caused you trouble, Kagura! I knew that the picture was horrible, so it doesn't matter it didn't work. I tried my best to find a better one but just couldn't find anything!
> 
> Would you mind me doing a different set instead?
> 
> ...



i can doo that one :33

will doo soon with the rest


----------



## Tamoto (Jan 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i can doo that one :33
> 
> will doo soon with the rest



Yay, thanks a lot!
Just take your time, you don't have to hurry^^


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 16, 2011)

Again, sorry the long wait


----------



## Mar Azul (Jan 16, 2011)

Avatar Request!

Senior Size: You decide what looks best for the avy.


Thanks!


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh hubba hubba ~

doing it as we speak!


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jan 17, 2011)

dont mean to spam but attention I just got PSE so my work might be alittle better


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay twin 

I have too many workers, but I will re-add you to the list


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jan 17, 2011)

hey the more the merrier right :33


----------



## Vice (Jan 17, 2011)

Request: Sig
Size: Junior
Stock: 
Effects: Open
Text: N/A
Worker: Open


----------



## Aiku (Jan 17, 2011)

Vile said:


> Request: Sig
> Size: Junior
> Stock:
> Effects: Open
> ...



I'll do this.


----------



## Aiku (Jan 17, 2011)

*@Vile:



Rep and credit. *


----------



## Vice (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Aiku (Jan 17, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 20, 2011)

Stock: 
Request: Set
Avatar: 150X150 focus on the human
Signature:  Senior Size
Effects: Open
Text: None
Worker: Open


----------



## RyRyMini (Jan 20, 2011)

This is for another site, but if it's cool I can still rep you.

Size - avatar: 180x250 / sig: 435x200 

textless is fine. effects & worker = open.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 20, 2011)

Request for BrightlyDim 
x. just a couple of avys please
x. effects/border up to you
x. no text
x. 

Thank you! :>


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 21, 2011)

Kenpachi Zaraki said:


> Stock:
> Request: Set
> Avatar: 150X150 focus on the human
> Signature:  Senior Size
> ...





RyRyMini said:


> This is for another site, but if it's cool I can still rep you.
> 
> Size - avatar: 180x250 / sig: 435x200
> 
> textless is fine. effects & worker = open.





Sillay said:


> Request for BrightlyDim
> x. just a couple of avys please
> x. effects/border up to you
> x. no text
> ...



Okie, got these


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry for the wait. Hope these are good for you. :3 


*Spoiler*: _Kenpachi_ 














​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _RyRy_ 
















​


----------



## Sillay (Jan 21, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> ​



/claims at the speedoflight  Thank you, they're wonderful! <3 I'm 24'd though, so tomorrow I'll rep


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 21, 2011)

gonna hand over the reigns of owner ship to BrightlyDim for now.

notify a mod, until I'm back, BD is the boss guys.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't think I'll actually be able to fully take on ownership ;_____; even if it's temporary.
When I take requests, it's usually on a whim so I can't say I have the dedication to do so.  Sorry . But I'll still work with requests & all.


----------



## Tamoto (Jan 22, 2011)

Aww, thanks Kagura! It's awesome! I like it a lot!


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi 

Request:  Set
Size:  Junior
Borders and Effects:  Up to you
Worker:  Porcelain
Stock:  



Thanks


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 26, 2011)

Actually, let someone else do it please : )

I'm not on much nowadays.


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 27, 2011)

^ No problem dear


----------



## On and On (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't care who does it, but can someone make me a 150x150 avy of  picture, focused on the face, with a black-and-white dotted border? possibly a thicker all white border under the dotted one, if it looks good?

rep and eternal love to follow


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 27, 2011)

Will do these when I get home :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 27, 2011)

PS is acting up again so I had a little trouble with these ​

*Spoiler*: _Saku1986_ 












*Spoiler*: _The Comedian_


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 27, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> PS is acting up again so I had a little trouble with these ​
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Saku1986_



Adorable .Looks great.*repped* and will cred when use it.Will wear soon.Thanks a lot


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you liked :33


----------



## Porcelain (Apr 9, 2011)

*GRAND RE-OPENING ~​

Hello, and welcome back to my set shop ~ From here on out, I will only be doing avatars, and transparencies <3 I will now edit the first page.*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 9, 2011)

Yaaay, Heather-chann .
will be here to help you out again. :33

why are your VM's closed?


----------

